# Got my CCP in the mail today!



## PilotAlso (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow I applied for the Florida permit at the beginning of the month. It came in the mail today. Nice turn around time.

I'm very happy about getting it but the realization of the responsibility that goes along with the permit has just become VERY REAL.

I'm pumped


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Congrats!

Time to take the Wally Walk. :smt033


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Todd said:


> Time to take the Wally Walk. :smt033


The first time I did this I felt like I was doing something wrong and imagined everybody was looking at me. Made me a little sweaty. 
Now I know how that 16 year old kid high on pot in the clearance isle felt. :anim_lol:

I forget I have it on most of the time now.


----------



## PilotAlso (Jan 2, 2009)

dosborn


It does feel WEIRD.

I wouldn't know about the smoking pot stuff:smt002, well maybe once when I was younger but I DIDN'T INHALE


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations

As the movie said "Don't shoot your eye out boy" see Todd's avitar :anim_lol::anim_lol:

:smt1099


----------



## dpdtc (Sep 23, 2009)

Congrats and yes you have to do the Wally Walk. It does feel strange the first time. I barely ever even think about it being on me anymore unless I am wearing something that may print easily. I try to stay away from that though.

Not to hijack your thread but my brother inlaw got his in 2 months here in the great state of Texas. There was a 6 month wait when I got mine and it has been that way for a while. Hopefully they are getting caught up. He works for the state so I don't know if that sped things up or not.


----------

